# Single lane track



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm finishing up my first 4 lane track after about thirty years out of slot cars...Its been a bear. 8x20 foot table with about 350 lock and joiner pieces.
Anyone know where I can get aurora lock and joiner single lane 5 inch track?
Ebay has been kinda scarce for the last few weeks>


----------



## Tom*L (Feb 13, 2012)

*Aurora lock and joiner single lane 5 inch track*

I'm looking for the same thing (Aurora lock and joiner single lane 5 inch track) and need JUST ONE PIECE. No luck on Ebay. Anyone know of a good source (private, or even a store on the internet or otherwise) who might have one piece?


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I suggest going to Model Motoring online and buying a new 7 inch straight or 2. Cut a 2 inch section out of the middle, glue and perhaps solder. Should work. I used to cut up old Aurora Track regularly to make layouts that didn't quite fit, fit.

Later The I used a hacksaw how much easier would it be with a chop saw Rockinator


----------



## Tom*L (Feb 13, 2012)

*Cutting 7 inch track down to 5 inches*

Ahhhh, yes, the ol' hacksaw track cutting trick...! :thumbsup: 

I suppose that may be the best option, but I was hopin' for an easier way. 

Doesn't anyone know of some store somewhere with a relatively large Aurora track inventory (or, alternatively, a store that has the oddball stuff like one-lane track)?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics of your track build so far????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Even easier... Cut a 5" 2 lane track in half. The pins on one side will help keep things lined up right, and use track clips to keep them together.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Tom*L said:


> Ahhhh, yes, the ol' hacksaw track cutting trick...! :thumbsup:
> 
> I suppose that may be the best option, but I was hopin' for an easier way.
> 
> Doesn't anyone know of some store somewhere with a relatively large Aurora track inventory (or, alternatively, a store that has the oddball stuff like one-lane track)?


Did you try Slot Car Central?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*single lane track*

I have single lane track, if you want it please reply. I thought I posted this before to you, lol, must have went somewhere?


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

Single lane track pieces on Ebay.


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Rather than a "hacksaw", use the finer toothed X-acto razorsaw.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*sold*

Sorry to say the single lane piece of track I had, is sold. I still have some left you want them. Let me know, I plan on selling them the start of next week.


----------



## jmcafx (Feb 19, 2009)

*5 inch aurora track*

Hi,
I have a 5 inch piece. It has the white skip lines. Jeff


----------



## thrasher (Feb 19, 2011)

Is there any way to add another lenght of track opposite the 5" space?? If so, adda 7' in there and a 12" where the 2" is. Or something like thta!


----------



## thrasher (Feb 19, 2011)

I need suggestions for a 60" X 80" layout, 2 lane. 
An sites with layout designs??
Thanks!
P:thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

thrasher said:


> I need suggestions for a 60" X 80" layout, 2 lane.
> An sites with layout designs??
> Thanks!
> P:thumbsup:


See: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Click on "Layouts" from the menu on the left.

Get yourself some track design software, too. I use Ultimate Racer. It's a free download from: http://www.uracerweb.org/

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------

